

What would TechCrunch look like today with NO iPhone/Verizon stories? - BrainScraps
http://www.aviary.com/viewfull?fguid=c7bc61b4-1dc0-11e0-9c70-1231390ec091

======
wuster
I unsubscribed them from my Google Reader today. I have MG fatigue, he posts
more often than necessary, and his article contents are repetitive,
predictable, and rambly.

------
benologist
Guess there's not enough cool startups they could be reporting on!

------
Charuru
Problem is you can see by the comment count how much people don't care about
the actual startup news.

